# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pershendetje

## Darius97KS

Pershendetje te gjitheve Shqipeve ne kete forum, jam i ri ketu, desha te pys ka njeri prej jush aftesi me hacking? kam ca pytje andaj pys dhe kerkoj ndihm, shpresoj te me pergjigjet ndonjeri haha , Flm dhe kaloni mir!

----------


## Neteorm

Meso te punosh dhe te jesh i afte ti zgjidhesh problemet pa vjedhur, hacking eshte menyra e fundit e zgjidhjes se problemeve.

----------

